# Build your own easel!!



## mygrain

Hey guys I built my own easel several years ago using this guys plans. It works like no other I've ever used. It does however weigh an assload. I decided to not put wheels on mine. There are also some mods that folks have done themselves in the Gallery. AND it does cost under a $100 and took about 6hrs but now that i know what the hell Im doin it would take no time. Next time Im going to make it a bit smaller and with better lumber and incorporate some of the mod ideas for the height adjustment settings (and a few of my own like making the easel able to flip horizontal like a table top so I can add layers of color and not worry about it running down the canvas or gesso'in a large canvas).

Here is the link...

http://www.itg.uiuc.edu/people/grosser/easel/

Have fun! :mrgreen:


----------

